
Ask HN: What project are you working on? - hunt
Links to code (if publicly available) would be a treat.
======
alexggordon
I've been working on a Sublime Text database client. Database clients are
usually not that great to use, specifically because the text editor can have
difficulties, and they're not that customizable. We decided that rather than
adding a text editor to a database client, it would be a lot easier to add a
database client to a text editor.

We're not sure if we'd like to open source it, or sell it as an add-on, but we
are looking for beta testers if anyone is interested (we currently support
postgres and mysql). Send me an email at beta@alexggordon.com if you're
interested.

~~~
krapp
That sounds like a ridiculously useful idea.

------
marcosdumay
I'm creating an expansion for SMTP:

[http://sealgram.com](http://sealgram.com)

The goal is to make email secure by default (with a specialized PKI to make it
easy)... And turns out that when you make email secure you can publish it on
the Internet, and have a few different distribution patterns for it. (Like
just publishing, collaborative edition of documents, synchronization of data,
etc.)

I didn't finish designing it, thus I'm lacking on details yet.

------
ryansworks
I've been working on a project to learn Go. It's called Spotifind. It
basically connects two musical artists by a chain of related artists using
Spotify's API. Like the Kevin Bacon game, but for musicians. Here's a link to
the project, still learning a lot!

[https://github.com/ryanmcdermott/spotifind](https://github.com/ryanmcdermott/spotifind)

------
mburst
My main focus is my Android app which is a way to follow professional Dota
games
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teamtol.li...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teamtol.livedota)
I also work on [http://problemotd.com/](http://problemotd.com/) which has a
daily programming/logic puzzle. It's also open source if you're interested
[https://github.com/mburst/problemotd](https://github.com/mburst/problemotd)

~~~
hunt
That Dota app looks nice, how long have you been working on it for?

How come you chose django over something such as flask for problemotd?

~~~
mburst
I've been working on it for almost a year now. It's crazy how fast the app and
Dota space has grown since Valve released their WebAPI. Been considering open
source the app for a little. Starting to work with other Dota enthusiasts on
building cool new features.

I know Django super well and love the community and framework. While the
framework does add some overhead it also makes for quicker development (in my
case anyway).

------
david927
I'm glad to see one of these posts again. It feels like it's been a long time.

I'm working on a new data model and language alternative to SQL. It works more
like an object model, so you would say (Employee :
Salary>80000).Department.Name for the name of departments of people making
more than 80k.

No links for another month or so (sorry).

~~~
misframer
There was one 10 days ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9528520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9528520)

~~~
david927
Sorry, Sheldon, I missed that.

------
sghiassy
I'm working on an iPhone app that show where everyone else is around you - in
real-time.

Its on the iTunes store, but its still in beta:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/h34t/id949092708?ls=1&mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/h34t/id949092708?ls=1&mt=8)

~~~
joshmn
This is really cool. I've thought of doing something similar. What are you
using for the back-end?

Edit: The real story clearly is (c) 2010-Flippity-Floppity-Floop. :)

~~~
sghiassy
Thanks joshmn

The backend is written in NodeJS with the SailsJS framework (which I used for
Socket.IO support).

It runs in a Docker container on an AWS Autoscaling group with an RDS
database.

Its been a blast to build

------
voiceclonr
Working on a side project to digitally clone voices.
[http://www.voiceclonr.com](http://www.voiceclonr.com)

Mixed results so far, but am keeping at it at nights.

------
mattcanhack
Playing around with ASP.NET 5 on Ubuntu by creating a simple blog. Posts are
stored as Markdown files and then parsed on page load.

I'll post a link when I get home since I forgot to push it to Github.

~~~
AtmaScout
Please do, I'm interested in this.

~~~
mattcanhack
Hey, sorry for the wait. I'm still early in building this so it is a bit rough
around the edges

[https://github.com/mattcan/TxtBlog](https://github.com/mattcan/TxtBlog)

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out to me!

------
Lukeas14
Just finished [http://dodgerdash.com](http://dodgerdash.com). It's a real-time
dashboard for the Los Angeles Dodgers that displays stats, a countdown till
next game and a live view when a game is in progress. And it's open source
[https://github.com/Lukeas14/DodgerDash](https://github.com/Lukeas14/DodgerDash)

Now I'm back to working on my main project,
[http://shadetree.com](http://shadetree.com). It's a community for anybody who
works on cars to look up technical data, repair guides, TSBs etc. about
whatever vehicle they're working on.

------
thesoonerdev
SkimHN is a desktop application to skim hacker news articles and decide if you
want to read an article fully

[https://github.com/mcaravind/HackerNewsSummary](https://github.com/mcaravind/HackerNewsSummary)

It even has a cheesy 'Time saved' feature to help you see how much time you
might have saved by not reading the full comment thread :-) Not sure how
useful it actually is, but it was a lot of fun to develop. I used C#, edge.js,
ideas from natural language processing, tree algorithms etc.

Unfortunately it only works on Win 64 right now (although I built it with
node-webkit so making it cross platform desktop app should be feasible in the
future)

------
troncheadle
I've been working on a node server that lives on my Raspberry Pi. The server
reads the temperature of my fishtank on a timer and adds it to a database. The
server also hosts a webpage I can access when I'm on my wifi network that uses
Google Charts to graph the data and displays some information about the kinds
of fish in my tank.

Not nearly as complicated as a lot of the stuff here, but it's my first real
solo programming project and I can't stop thinking about little ways to
improve it!

~~~
tylermac1
Very cool. The best projects aren't the ones that are ultra-complex, but the
ones that generally interest those who make it. Keep it up!

------
andretti1977
Currently i'm working on 4 different projects:

\- an API switch for a B2C travel agency webapp, switching from legacy API to
Expedia API

\- building a recommendation system based on Neo4J for an italian startup

\- adding some new functionalities to a Struts2 B2C webapp (an invoice and
report portal)

\- developing in spare time a side project:
[http://www.prezziprodotti.it](http://www.prezziprodotti.it) (mass retailer
price comparator for italian market): it is still a beta release

------
krapp
I'm building an entity-component framework[0] in C++. It's not brilliant but
... it's ok probably.

[https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/ecsframework](https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/ecsframework)

Eventually, that's going into a rebuild of another project, which is Space
Invaders[1] in C++. That _barely_ works and yes, it bootstraps through a batch
file with the Visual Studio compiler because I saw that on Handmade Hero and I
thought it was awesome, because setting SDL up through the visual studio UI is
kind of a pain.

[0][https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/ecsframework](https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/ecsframework)

[1][https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/spaceinvaders](https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/spaceinvaders)

I make absolutely no guarantees about the quality of anything, because it's
all projects and stuff, almost entirely for self-education.

------
archagon
To paraphrase myself from last time:

I'm working on a sort of DAW-ish thing for iPad. Except it's not really a DAW
— more of a musical sketchpad. When I was sitting down and thinking of what I
would like in a music creation app, I thought of two things. First, the
typical DAW grid structure (and sheet music before it) is far too rigid for
modern music. It's really hard to annotate music with syncopation, pitch
bends, and fluid rhythms unless you already have the song in your head — and
even then, it takes forever. Second, the feedback loop in most DAWs is really
large. By the time you've pecked away at your piano roll and fiddled with the
dozens of switches, your song is no longer fresh in your head. In other words,
I wanted something akin to musical clay: a very simple, very malleable
representation of music in space that focuses entirely on ease of interaction.

With my app, I try to solve both of these problems. In regards to the former,
you have the option of drawing every note arbitrarily in pitch or time, as
simply as in an ordinary drawing app. (Snapping is an option, too.) And as for
the latter, the whole thing is a scroll view, so panning and zooming are
incredibly simple. Furthermore, you have immediate access to undo/redo and can
also rewind to the last place you played from, meaning that iterating on your
ideas takes only a few seconds as opposed to the arduous process of
controlling a DAW. The UI tries to get out of your way as much as humanly
possible. I should emphasize that this won't be production software; the music
you create will sound like MIDI. Rather, my goal here is to make an app that
you can freely sketch and create musical ideas in, which can then be used as a
rough draft for working with a more featureful DAW. Performance is a top
priority, and I'm targeting 60fps on my iPad 3.

Here's a very early video with (mostly) mock UI:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra8OvnoxKQw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra8OvnoxKQw)

Hope to release within the next few months!

------
dr_win
Learning ClojureScript+Om+React: [http://faceboard.io](http://faceboard.io)
[https://github.com/darwin/faceboard](https://github.com/darwin/faceboard)

Unfortunately don't have a demo site up yet.

------
pzaich
I'm writing an abstraction layer in Ruby for scrapping text from documents
without the overhead of requiring LibreOffice or Ghostscript.
[https://github.com/pzaich/doc_ripper](https://github.com/pzaich/doc_ripper)

------
argonium
I'm working on Beetle, a command-line ETL tool written in Java (if it goes
well, I'll add a Swing interface). It's rudimentary at this point, but soon
you'll be able to execute a SQL query and save the data to XML, JSON, YAML or
a SQL script of Insert statements. You'll also be able to generate fake data
in any of those formats, and also translate data between those formats, or
push the data directly into a database. Any database with a JDBC driver is
supported. As it gets more robust, I'll add features that seem useful.

[https://github.com/argonium/beetle-cli](https://github.com/argonium/beetle-
cli)

------
devillius
A joke between friends turned into an application.

Basically a way to send postcards to people with funny images on them. We
pride ourselves on being the best meme2mail service.

[https://memery.us/](https://memery.us/)

------
lhnz
[https://github.com/sebinsua/ramda-debug](https://github.com/sebinsua/ramda-
debug)

Debugger for functional programming code in JavaScript. Lets you observe and
visualise data flows through your function pipelines.

[https://github.com/sebinsua/jstruct](https://github.com/sebinsua/jstruct)

A declarative way of defining JSON transformations. Hoping to possibly create
a JSON-first GraphQL with it later on by letting the client supply the
definitions of the data structures it expects.

[http://spokesapp.co](http://spokesapp.co)

Networking for makers.

------
bpedro
Working on API Changelog, a service that notifies you whenever any of the APIs
you follow changes their documentation:

[https://www.apichangelog.com/all](https://www.apichangelog.com/all)

------
zcdziura
I'm working on an alternate getopts library in Rust:

[https://github.com/zcdziura/pirate](https://github.com/zcdziura/pirate)

------
sctb
A recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9528520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9528520)

------
aarzee
I'm working on a cross-sync script called Airship. The idea is that I should
be able to play the same game where I left off, even if it's across two or
more platforms. Currently I have support for the Steam Cloud and iCloud
services, and The Banner Saga game sync. Code is open source at
[https://github.com/aarzee/airship](https://github.com/aarzee/airship).

------
null01234
Side project exploring image editing / manipulation using JS implementation of
Computer Vision algorithms. Hoping to incorporate some server side deep
learning algorithms.

Demo: [http://vision.akshaybhat.com/](http://vision.akshaybhat.com/) Code:
[https://github.com/AKSHAYUBHAT/Vision](https://github.com/AKSHAYUBHAT/Vision)

------
charlieegan3
My side project was featured on Product Hunt on Monday:
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/serializer-
io](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/serializer-io)

All the code's here:
[https://github.com/charlieegan3/serializer](https://github.com/charlieegan3/serializer)
Still working a bit on that.

------
jameskennedy
I am working on a tool to help growth stage startups manage their growth
better. We do that by providing a simple app for tracking company wide
expenditure and then providing insights highlighting opportunities for better
manager of finances.

[http://www.rubberstamp.io](http://www.rubberstamp.io)

------
alexcg
I'm working with a kick-ass team on a 3D-printable smartphone-controlled open-
source robotic telescope. Currently undergoing testing in South Africa.

Code not released yet. We're using tools like Azure, with a Windows Phone as
the smartphone controller, and Arduino to drive motors for the scope.

------
bryanjos
I've been working on ElixirScript -
[https://github.com/bryanjos/elixirscript](https://github.com/bryanjos/elixirscript)

Started in February and I've been able to write to test projects in it so far.
But lots of work to go.

------
geoffbrown
Im working on a image parser that reads dimensional markup symbols to convert
pictures of hand drawn sketches to constraint resolved corrected cad files
with automated g-code output, automated pattern nesting, and eventually 2D to
3D conversion. No public code yet. :/

------
HashNuke
asdf - [https://github.com/HashNuke/asdf](https://github.com/HashNuke/asdf)

Extendable version manager with plugins for Ruby, Elixir & Erlang. Node.js
plugin coming soon.

------
jefurii
I'm working on a distributed digital archive built on Git and git-annex.
[https://github.com/densho/ddr-cmdln](https://github.com/densho/ddr-cmdln)

------
robwormald
Working on a concussion sensing mouth guard - www.fitguard.me

Little demo video I shot with a prototype board and app :
[https://youtu.be/LRWONOSZbaE](https://youtu.be/LRWONOSZbaE)

~~~
devillius
Great work. Have you looked into integrating with the helmets with similar
sensors in them?

------
posabs
I am working on inker, redefining how we code & deliver transactional email

[http://inker.position-absolute.com/](http://inker.position-absolute.com/)

------
pgjones
An web browser (HTML5 + Javascript) image editor,
[https://stet.io/edit/](https://stet.io/edit/) .

------
vwoolf
I'm kinda casting around for a project right now. For a while I was trying to
get jailbroken iPhones to work as distributed nodes for Compressor.

------
iliaznk
I'm working on a friendlier web interface for Amazon S3 to use it as a
personal storage for pictures (mostly), files and notes.

------
humbleMouse
Working on serving minute long training videos with nodejs using sendfile() on
freebsd.

------
danthewireman
Writing a chapter book starring lots of semi-functioning robots.

